# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Euro7 by DODECAD

## gervais

Not very known apparently, Euro7 by DODECAD seems nevertheless very interressant for the Europeans!
http://dodecad.blogspot.fr/2011/09/e...alculator.html
4 zones of Europe easy to interpret: Northwestern, Northeastern, Southeastern and Southwestern. + Caucasus, African and Far_Asian

This is my results: 
Caucasus: 4,73
Northwestern: 42,18
Northeastern: 19,39
Southeastern: 14,85
African: 0,11
Far Asian: 0,01
Southwestern: 18,73

I was able to make a graph with the average of the differents countries and ...me.
I am surprised because all my ancestors come from the Northwest of France (Brittany / Maine). I put in pink, the zone where I would have been able to think of being there. But I am clearly moved eastward!

If you have the possibility of testing Euro7, I would be happy to compare with your results (and I could put you on the graph if you want!  :Rolleyes: )
Europeandme.jpg

----------


## Jackson

Ahh i remember this test :)
I have my results from ages ago, i could run more recent profiles i have with it too, but probably not at the moment.

 6.34% Caucasus
 47.29% Northwestern
 20.21% Northeastern
 10.56% Southeastern
 0.36% African
 0.43% Far_Asian
 14.82% Southwestern

We seem to be similar except i'm just a bit more northern i think.

----------


## Jackson

> Not very known apparently, Euro7 by DODECAD seems nevertheless very interressant for the Europeans!
> http://dodecad.blogspot.fr/2011/09/e...alculator.html
> 4 zones of Europe easy to interpret: Northwestern, Northeastern, Southeastern and Southwestern. + Caucasus, African and Far_Asian
> 
> This is my results: 
> Caucasus: 4,73
> Northwestern: 42,18
> Northeastern: 19,39
> Southeastern: 14,85
> ...


I see what you mean about your results seeming unusual, the only other results i've seen of people from Brittany put them close to the British Isles, in particular the Irish and Cornish - But i don't know how typical they are. Maybe there is just a lot of variation in northern France, or you have ancestry from somewhere to the south-east that you don't know about, pulling you in that direction?

What do you get for some other tests on GEDmatch?

----------


## adamo

Being from the Brittany region of northwestern France, this explains a lot about your R-L21, frequencies can go as high as ~40% of this subclade in this particular region although frequencies fall rapidly even within Brittany (40 then down to 30%) and by the time we reach adjoining provinces the frequencies have already dropped to 10-20%; most of France has between 5 and 10% R-L21.

----------


## adamo

England has 35-40%, Scotland and Wales more like 45-55% and Ireland has upwards of 65-75% on a national level; their national subclade of R-P312* and of all R-M269 in general.

----------


## gervais

> Ahh i remember this test :)
> I have my results from ages ago, i could run more recent profiles i have with it too, but probably not at the moment.
> 
>  6.34% Caucasus
>  47.29% Northwestern
>  20.21% Northeastern
>  10.56% Southeastern
>  0.36% African
>  0.43% Far_Asian
> ...


Hey! We're almost neighbors!  :Good Job: 

I'm not on Gedmatch. I use "do it Yourself" of Dodecad.

Finally, country averages are perhaps not representative ...
Europe2.jpg

----------


## adamo

Jackson seems to pull closest towards Germany whereas you're closer to France but more or less in between France AND Germany as well; Jackson also pulls closer towards the Netherlands.

----------


## gervais

> Jackson seems to pull closest towards Germany whereas you're closer to France but more or less in between France AND Germany as well; Jackson also pulls closer towards the Netherlands.


I think it shows that there are differences between an individual and the average of his country. After all, the current borders are not genetic borders!

----------


## Jackson

> I think it shows that there are differences between an individual and the average of his country. After all, the current borders are not genetic borders!


That is most likely true. Although i do appear to have a little bit of Italian ancestry (i think only 3%, but enough to pull me a bit out of the norm). Thanks for including me in the plot. :) If you want i can include some other family members? I think my mother would probably be very close to where you are, maybe slightly to the east.

----------


## Jackson

> England has 35-40%, Scotland and Wales more like 45-55% and Ireland has upwards of 65-75% on a national level; their national subclade of R-P312* and of all R-M269 in general.


35-40% is more the case in northern, western and south-western areas for the most part, central and south-east areas generally have 10-20%, although it's around 20-30% along the Welsh border.

----------


## Jackson

*My father's results:*
3.60% Caucasus
50.53% Northwestern
20.27% Northeastern
8.87% Southeastern
0.06% African
0.67% Far Asian
16% Southwestern

*Grandfather:
*4.09% Caucasus
49.17% Northwestern
23.01% Northeastern
7.50% Southeastern
0% African
0.62% Far Asian
15.61% Southwestern

*Mother:*
9.24% Caucasus
42.93% Northwestern
22.51% Northeastern
11.23% Southeastern
0.12% African
0.02% Far Asian
13.96% Southwestern

*Aunt (Mother's Sister):
*5.34% Caucasus
46.11% Northwestern
22.80% Northeastern
12.23% Southeastern
0.09% African
0.02% Far Asian
13.41% Southwestern

*Grandmother (Dad's mother):*
3.44% Caucasus
51.64% Northwestern
17.22% Northeastern
9.82% Southeastern
0.05% African
0.67% Far Asian
17.15% Southwestern

----------


## MOESAN

I received (at long last) my autsomals by BRITAIN DNA
(ref- mt DNA: H3c - Y DNA R1b-S145* (not found any known downstream SNP)

global ref.
Native American 1%
Pacific 1%
East Asian 0%
North Asian 2% (Siberian?)
South Asian 0% (Dravidian?)
European 66% (North and Basque and South?)
South-West Asian 11% (Arabic)
West Eurasian 16% (Caucasian-Gedrosian)
East African 2% 
Pan African 1%
Ancient African 0%

Europe only
Finnish 7%
Askhenazes 8%
Anatolian-Caucasian 11%
Steppic Turc 1%
Balto-Slavic 20%
North-West Europe 24%
Mediterranean 8%
Basque Iberian 21%

just for info - I'm Breton (Morbihan-Côtes d'Armor) by ma father and Île-de-France by ma mother (village 40 KM S-W Paris)
the problem is that every "firm" has its classifications...

----------


## adamo

I agree with Jackson's comment on R-L21 in England, the national frequency can be quantified at around 35%. Btw I didn't know you had an American southern drawl accent Moesan! By "ma" mother, it's interesting coming from a Frenchman?

----------


## gervais

> That is most likely true. Although i do appear to have a little bit of Italian ancestry (i think only 3%, but enough to pull me a bit out of the norm). Thanks for including me in the plot. :) If you want i can include some other family members? I think my mother would probably be very close to where you are, maybe slightly to the east.


Well, you are between dad and mom! :Good Job: 
Do you father and mother come to the same region of England?
Europe2.jpg

EDIT: On the graph, I take account only European elements which I return to 100%

----------


## MOESAN

> I agree with Jackson's comment on R-L21 in England, the national frequency can be quantified at around 35%. Btw I didn't know you had an American southern drawl accent Moesan! By "ma" mother, it's interesting coming from a Frenchman?


fun! joke! but it is just an orthographic error!

----------


## MOESAN

speaking about autosomals, if people are from the same region for enough generations, they will have a very close distribution (%s) of autosomals gerographic origin, even if,* in details*, it will not be everytime the same autosomals shared for the same regions that will be involved - 
by instance, two men (or women) of the same region can have the pigmentation of 2 very different types and the facial form of the same 2 very different types, but crossed (even more: they can have a "crossed" pigmentation as blond hair-brown eyes versus black hair-blue eyes, by crossing-over) - and the same for a quantity of other genes: they will have as a mean the same proportions of autosomals from different regions of common ancestors -
but if a parent is from an other (remote enough region with a very different history), the son or the daughter will have a different enough proportion of genes compared to "autochtonous" people of the other parent - 
the interest of autosomals distribution is that a small number of people tested is enough for a small region - the problems begin with large countries, they always have different enough local histories I think (Auvergne, Brittany, Basque country, Alsace...by instance in France)

----------


## PaschalisB

southeastern
30,96

southwestern
18

northwestern
17,2

northeastern
17,19

caucasus
16,63

far asian
0,02

african
0

----------


## MfA

Southeastern
37.48%

Caucasus
35.94%

Southwestern
10.84%

Northeastern
5.59%

Northwestern
5.41%

Far_Asian
4.02%

African
0.72%

----------


## PaschalisB

And here are a friend's results (he comes from northwest Greece)

southeastern
29,97

southwestern
18,22

northwestern
21,02

northeastern
16,68

caucasus
13,71

far asian
0,01

african
0,39

----------


## mihaitzateo

> And here are a friend's results (he comes from northwest Greece)
> 
> southeastern
> 29,97
> 
> southwestern
> 18,22
> 
> northwestern
> ...


More NW than NE?
That is weird,for South East Europe.

----------


## adamo

Well think of what is in the northeastern quadrant of Europe; Finland, the Baltic states etc.

----------


## mihaitzateo

> Well think of what is in the northeastern quadrant of Europe; Finland, the Baltic states etc.


Yes,but I think Slavic countries are included also in NE admixture.
And I thought more Slavic people mixed with Greeks,than NW people,but it seems I am wrong.
No idea from where so much NW got in today Greeks,maybe is from Goths and other Germanics who settled there ,maybe Ancient Greeks were bearers of NW ,some of them,etc.

----------


## adamo

Paschalis's main known lineages to me are amazing; his direct paternal E-V13 originated in the Balkans, having arrived there from Anatolia possibly and of course tracing it's way to north-Africa before that (I would estimate from modern day Egypt) this would also coincide with the legends of Aegyptus, an Ancient Greek clan father. His maternal U5a is 100% certain to have expanded and descended from Scandinavia.

----------


## adamo

A fascinating and "Greek" contrast, well, it's what makes HIM Greek anyways!

----------


## gervais

Europe2.jpg

with only the European elements (without Caucasus, Asia, Africa)

----------


## MOESAN

> I received (at long last) my autsomals by BRITAIN DNA
> (ref- mt DNA: H3c - Y DNA R1b-S145* (not found any known downstream SNP)
> 
> Europe only
> Finnish 7%
> Askhenazes 8%
> Anatolian-Caucasian 11%
> Steppic Turc 1%
> Balto-Slavic 20%
> ...


_I made a mistake: for Britains DNA, it is 'West Eurasian' that corresponds to 'arabic' and 'near-eastern' and...?, for them 'South-West Asian' corresponds to 'Caucasus-Gedrosia' or 'West-Asian' of DODECAD..._
this pseudo 'arabian' component of them is found trhoughout all southern Europe, very strong among their 'mediterranean' (Sardinian in fact) and well present among Basques!!! curious pooling !!! that seems to prove the group 'european(even 'north' or 'baltic')'-'mediterranean'-South-west-asian'-'west-asian' is not well divided yet

----------


## MOESAN

> _I made a mistake: for Britains DNA, it is 'West Eurasian' that corresponds to 'arabic' and 'near-eastern' and...?, for them 'South-West Asian' corresponds to 'Caucasus-Gedrosia' or 'West-Asian' of DODECAD..._
> this pseudo 'arabian' component of them is found trhoughout all southern Europe, very strong among their 'mediterranean' (Sardinian in fact) and well present among Basques!!! curious pooling !!! that seems to prove the group 'european(even 'north' or 'baltic')'-'mediterranean'-South-west-asian'-'west-asian' is not well divided yet


I add, trying to undertsand their (brtiains DNA) way of breaking down and of calculating distances:
on the 2 plots (Europe only + one opposing 'askhenazes' to some Europeans (not all) I'm at the frontier between French, British-Irish and German (no true overlapping between these clusters on the European general plot, no french in the 'Askhenaze plot' where I'm between German and British, more among British - 
in the 'Europe' one if we consider gravity center of every 'national' population, 
the order of proximity is roughly:
1- French - 2 British-Irish - 3- German (very close) - 4- Hungarian - 5- Norwegian / Spanish / Croat - 6- Basques - 7- North Italian 8- Bulgarians / Romanians / Toscan / Pole - 9- Sicilian / Greek - 10- Ukrainian / Bela-Russian / South Italian / Greek - 11 - Askhenaze / Sardinian - 12- Russian - 13 CHypriot - 14- Armenian - 15 Turc
rough estimation 
on the 'askhenaze' plotting, Bulgarians are the closest to Jews (Ask- and Seph-) all the others seem farther than me, Germans and British people!

----------


## ElHorsto

> Yes,but I think Slavic countries are included also in NE admixture.
> And I thought more Slavic people mixed with Greeks,than NW people,but it seems I am wrong.
> No idea from where so much NW got in today Greeks,maybe is from Goths and other Germanics who settled there ,maybe Ancient Greeks were bearers of NW ,some of them,etc.


For some reason, in K13 and K15 the North_Atlantic component is closer to south-east europeans (East_Mediterranean) than to south-west europeans (West_Mediterranean) by Fst distance.
The Baltic component appears a bit farther from the East-Mediterranean than North_Atlantic does:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9o3...LUE/edit?pli=1

Could it be that's why SW-Europeans sometimes turn-up a bit more admixed by NW-Euro than by NE-Euro? 
I prefer this explanation because slavic admixtures in Greece should be rather low.

EDIT: In addition: 
1. North-west europeans show consistently more neolithic heritage (e.g. Stuttgart farmer EEF) than north-east europeans, which could be the cause of south-balkan peoples to be closer to NW-europeans instead to NE-euro balto-slavs and finns, because south balkans is high in south-european EEF.

2. North-west europeans (e.g. English) seemingly have also more West-Asian admxiture than south-west europeans (Basque, Sardinians and even Spanish), which is one additional admixture shared with the Balkanics. (see admixture graph)

----------


## Idun

> For some reason, in K13 and K15 the North_Atlantic component is closer to south-east europeans (East_Mediterranean) than to south-west europeans (West_Mediterranean) by Fst distance.
> The Baltic component appears a bit farther from the East-Mediterranean than North_Atlantic does:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9o3...LUE/edit?pli=1
> 
> Could it be that's why SW-Europeans sometimes turn-up a bit more admixed by NW-Euro than by NE-Euro? 
> I prefer this explanation because slavic admixtures in Greece should be rather low.
> 
> EDIT: In addition: 
> ...


Celtic? They where also around Anatolia and Adriatic. Roman? The sent people to the other end of the empire for different reasons.

----------


## ElHorsto

> Celtic? They where also around Anatolia and Adriatic. Roman? The sent people to the other end of the empire for different reasons.


Possibly celtic but not only. Indo-Europeans from the steppe in general certainly carried much West-Asian admixture already (maybe 25% Caucasus/Gedrosian, wild guess) due to their Caucasian and/or central Asian links and I think again a little bit neolithic EEF too, but minor compared to the dominant ANE eastern paleolithic.

----------


## Idun

> Possibly celtic but not only. Indo-Europeans from the steppe in general certainly carried much West-Asian admixture already (maybe 25% Caucasus/Gedrosian, wild guess) due to their Caucasian and/or central Asian links and I think again a little bit neolithic EEF too, but minor compared to the dominant ANE eastern paleolithic.






> Results:
> EEF: 32,49
> WHG: 48,08
> ANE: 19,42
> 
> Ancestry: Finnish.


http://bga101.blogspot.fi/2013/12/ee...l#comment-form

People posting their results with the new test.

----------


## Sile

these are mine with bergamo and south france being the closest fit


Bergamo *0.715* 0.177 *0.108*
French_South *0.675* 0.195 *0.13*


EEF 69.21
WHG 20.20
ANE 10.59

----------


## martiko

> I received (at long last) my autsomals by BRITAIN DNA
> (ref- mt DNA: H3c - Y DNA R1b-S145* (not found any known downstream SNP)
> 
> global ref.
> Native American 1%
> Pacific 1%
> East Asian 0%
> North Asian 2% (Siberian?)
> South Asian 0% (Dravidian?)
> ...


you are L21 and very well brought up result for Basque and Breton is normal because it is outside British islands two more stronger concentration of L21, with rate going to to 50 % in Brittany (Finistre) and in Basque country (Guipuscoa)._
"European 66% (North and Basque and South?)_ "
I think that there is a confusion in the name Basque-iberian which in fact means Basque of the Iberian Peninsula and not iberian people which is a different population. Iberian people is Mediterranean west .

----------


## martiko

mpcvblpfdk

----------

